# Toro 524 model 31625



## jonny (Jul 10, 2019)

I wish the search engine would recognize 3 letter/digit entries. Oh well, starting a new thread.

This is the model-serial









I bought this thing for $25 a few weeks ago. Took me all that time to get a seized wheel off.

During that period I had it on its right hand side for a few days to work on the wheel. A nice pool of clean-looking oil leaked out of the auger gearbox housing during that time.

Here's my question in a roundabout way.... regarding the auger gearbox oil....
The Toro site does not recognize 6 digit serial numbers (but I believe this is a 1975 machine) so finding a manual has been troublesome. I did use the one on this site, in the sticky section (thank you!), but it does not list this model in the spec section at the front. The oil which leaked out looked just like regular old 90wt gear oil, but when I took the filler bolt off and poked around in there through the hole with a small stick, what came out looked thick and black just like moly grease.
Does anyone know what is speced for this model? It could have been grease packed at some point in it's long life then refilled with gear oil? What would you do if you were me? At the moment I just refilled it with 90wt. I really don't want to take the whole thing apart.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

is this it? https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2609


----------



## jonny (Jul 10, 2019)

That does appear to be the model, yes. The link to the manual is empty so I called Toro and this manual is indeed not available online. They are mailing me one. Takes 3 weeks. A surprisingly pleasant call once I had found a phone number which led to a person (888-552-5153).

In the mean time I am assuming that if the material I found in the gearbox is grease, and it is now mingling with oil, that lubrication of the auger will still be sufficient. Assumptions are always risky though, hence this further post.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

my Toro 421 (1980 model) says to use 3oz of SAE 90 EP transmission oil. I know that there are some Toro units that use oil and some grease. My 1988 Toro 521 says use a type of grease. 

Best to get that manual and see, unless someone here knows for sure.


----------

